# renting roller blades abu dhabi



## stivo (Feb 3, 2010)

Is there any place to rent rollerblades in abu dhabi near the marriana mall? I'm in a situation where I am working on a mission visa at an oil field in the desert, and am in abu dhabi on friday only. I don't want to buy blades because they're more expensive that in the USA and I am probably going to be here 2 months top (might be more like two weeks the way things are going),. 

thanks!


----------

